# has anyone had any deals with Leirsure RV' management program



## dellmayo (Jan 26, 2008)

Leisure RV in Edmonton has a management program where you can apparently purchase an RV and they will rent it out for you.

has anyone heard anything about this????


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 26, 2008)

Re: has anyone had any deals with Leirsure RV' management program

Hey dellmayo, welcome to the forum.  That's a new for me.  Probably work well if you were interested in just renting out the RV for profit and then selling it after a couple of years.  I don't think I'd want to have a bunch of folks renting my RV if I intended to use in between rentals.  Seems like you would spend most of your time cleaning/repairing it after careless renters trashed it.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 26, 2008)

Re: has anyone had any deals with Leirsure RV' management program

I agree.  Have not heard of this program, but I certainly would not rent out MY unit.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Re: has anyone had any deals with Leirsure RV' management program

I also agree, I want even let any of my family members use my MH, much less rent it out profit or no profit. I just don't trust some else with my pride and joy. To me that asking if they borrow my wife for while and YA'LL KNOW THAT NO GOING TO HAPPEN!!!!And with a perfect 10 she staying in.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Re: has anyone had any deals with Leirsure RV' management program

I have seen this on tv ,, the discovery channel had a piec on it last month ,, (it was actaully the travel channel) ,, BUT NOT ME ,, if i buy a new 1,00000000000000000000 mh or whatever ,, ther is no way anyone is using it but me ,, as Hollis says it's a 10 when u get it ,, 3 or 4 renters later ,, it looks better in the scrap yard ,, have been down this route with rental house ,, and never again ... :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## dellmayo (Jan 26, 2008)

Re: has anyone had any deals with Leirsure RV' management program

thanks for the input, they guarantee you that they will maintain, clean and pay for insurance???????????   just was wondering if it was a scam. :question:


----------



## brodavid (Jan 27, 2008)

Re: has anyone had any deals with Leirsure RV' management program

If it sounds to good to be true, than it is,
TOY,
spending time with dad now a new grandpa


----------



## hamdave (Jan 27, 2008)

Re: has anyone had any deals with Leirsure RV' management program

It is way too good to be true. YOU buy the rig, it depreciates faster than lightning, and they benefit !! YOU WILL LOSE big time. If its such a good idea, let them buy it themselves.?? Hope you were not contemplating this, bummer !!


----------



## nicholaus (Mar 9, 2008)

RE: has anyone had any deals with Leirsure RV' management program

Yes, I have heard of leisure RV. They are scam artists based out of Edmonton and Victoria B.C. Here are some links to a ripoff report and Alberta's motor dealer council.
http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/0/166/ripoff0166241.htm

http://www.county.wetaskiwin.ab.ca/municipal/cntywtsk/cntywtsk-website.nsf/AllDoc/B3A978CC5DD4751387256E83007B172A/$File/DVMMARCH,2004.PDF!OpenElement

http://www.amvic.org/pdf/IMPACT-Q3 2006.pdf

Leisure RV is a piece of farm land somewhere outside of Millet, Alberta, not an actual RV lot. Stay far away from this company, and deal with people that are licenced with the Motor Dealer Council in your province or state.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 9, 2008)

Re: has anyone had any deals with Leirsure RV' management program

good point and advice Nicholaus


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 9, 2008)

Re: has anyone had any deals with Leirsure RV' management program

hey nicholaus, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mark100 (Jun 7, 2008)

RE: has anyone had any deals with Leirsure RV' management program

I've heard of them as well.  Leisure RV, now Leisurervs.com owned by Island Warranty Ltd. was bought up by Rebekah Donszelmann after AMVIC shut down her father end of 2007.  Now she runs the scam management program and is also attempting to franchise this dealership without even having a license to even sell any units.

She is as bad a scam artist as her dad, theres a criminal investigation - LARGE investigation ongoing and there is multiple criminal investigations going on in Victoria against Rebekah & her boyfriend Steve Weeres as well.  Stay away from this group of people.  They've raked out millions out of investors / management programs and left everyone holding the bag with no RV's to show for it.


----------



## Louis Lambert (Aug 22, 2008)

RE: has anyone had any deals with Leirsure RV' management program

I have had dealings with them and have lost a lot of money.  I wish to find others that have been scammed.  Please email me and let me know.  It has ruined me.

Louis lambert


----------



## debdeb (Oct 19, 2008)

RE: has anyone had any deals with Leirsure RV' management program

Lois, you need to get in touch with Alberta Motor Vehicles Investigations (AMVIC) in Edmonton.  They can put you in touch with other victims and their lawyer who have started a group action suit against LRV.    Also CBC news Edmonton has information for you on who to contact.


----------



## Kirk (Oct 19, 2008)

Re: has anyone had any deals with Leirsure RV' management program

I don't know much about it and have not heard of that particular program, but that kind of program is not all that unique. In doing a search under "RV leaseback" I found several places that offer it.

http://www.americanrvrentals.com/leasebackform.htm

http://rvcentral.com/makemone.htm

http://www.bayarearvrentals.com/leaseback.html


----------

